# Co2 gas



## jjryan (Jul 12, 2015)

when rat or mice are humanely euthanized using Co2 gas can that gas be in the system when i feed the reptiles


----------



## Bushman (Jul 12, 2015)

It probably is but it wouldn't harm your reptiles when ingested.


----------



## pinefamily (Jul 12, 2015)

As far as I am aware, CO2 is non-residual, so no it won't harm your reptiles. We use CO2 through a sodastream system, and have frozen rodents, and fed them to our reptiles straight away. With no harmful effects.


----------

